# health insurance covering preexisting conditions



## emmy27

Hello all!
I am an english teacher relocating to Thailand shortly. I'm 23, but a few years ago I unfortunately started dealing with so auto-immune issues (arthritis and colitis). I get an infusion through outpatient care at a hospital to keep me pain-free. The only problem I've had so far with figuring out my move is finding insurance! I know that I can receive my medication in thailand, now I'm looking for an insurance plan that will cover preexisting conditions. I know I will probably have to pay a lot for insurance, and as long as it's cheaper than paying outright for my medication (about $4000 USD every 6 weeks), I'll take it! I've contacted a handful of insurance companies already, and have been turned down by all of them. Does anyone have any leads on where I can start looking, or a company that has worked for you? Any help is appreciated! 
Thank you!


----------



## Wayward Wind

If you are still in the states, is it not possible to find insurance there under the new rules in the ACA? 

If so, perhaps you can find a policy which has global coverage.

Medical insurance here is a very complicated and fluid situation, and I think you will be hard-pressed to find a policy which meets your needs.

There was an article in the news a few months back about the Bang Lamung hospital (Pattaya) offering coverage for expatriates for a very nominal sum, but I wouldn't have a clue if they would have the meds that you need, nor if there are hospitals in other areas which have similar plans.


----------



## Crawford

Wayward Wind said:


> If you are still in the states, is it not possible to find insurance there under the new rules in the ACA?
> 
> If so, perhaps you can find a policy which has global coverage.
> 
> Medical insurance here is a very complicated and fluid situation, and I think you will be hard-pressed to find a policy which meets your needs.
> 
> There was an article in the news a few months back about the Bang Lamung hospital (Pattaya) offering coverage for expatriates for a very nominal sum, but I wouldn't have a clue if they would have the meds that you need, nor if there are hospitals in other areas which have similar plans.


The plans on the ACA websites are for US residents with some limited overseas emergency treatment covered. It's not for US people who are living permanently overseas.


----------



## Wayward Wind

Crawford said:


> The plans on the ACA websites are for US residents with some limited overseas emergency treatment covered. It's not for US people who are living permanently overseas.


For the most part, that is accurate, but there are companies in the US which provide policies geared for folks who spend a good deal of time outside the US, (generally for work assignments) and it may well be that the companies will offer packages which would conform to ACA standards.


----------



## Noho

*Health coverage*

Hello and happy holidays all

I am relocating to Thailand within the next 3 months sometime and have done research on health coverages for expats 

This link below are comments made by an expat worker in Thailand 

A bar owner in Thailand 

An attorney working in Thailand 

And other business men

I am not 100% if it covers English teachers 

Maybe someone else can share light 

I hope this helps you 

Good luck

I just realized that the mods will not let me post links of other sites until I post 4 or more posts 

Sorry cant help you at the moment unless the mods realized that I have good information to help the OP but can't because of a rule


----------



## stednick

emmy27 said:


> Hello all!
> I am an english teacher relocating to Thailand shortly. I'm 23, but a few years ago I unfortunately started dealing with so auto-immune issues (arthritis and colitis). I get an infusion through outpatient care at a hospital to keep me pain-free. The only problem I've had so far with figuring out my move is finding insurance! I know that I can receive my medication in thailand, now I'm looking for an insurance plan that will cover preexisting conditions. I know I will probably have to pay a lot for insurance, and as long as it's cheaper than paying outright for my medication (about $4000 USD every 6 weeks), I'll take it! I've contacted a handful of insurance companies already, and have been turned down by all of them. Does anyone have any leads on where I can start looking, or a company that has worked for you? Any help is appreciated!
> Thank you!


emmy27:

I would suggest you use an insurance broker to advise you on what medical plans are available that may match your needs. Medical insurance plans tend to be complicated and are difficult to understand and compare on an “apples-to-apples” basis. You need specific training or years of experience , not to mention patience, to wade through the insurance lingo to find the most cost effective plan to suit your current and future needs.

These are two insurance brokers that have surfaced in this forum in the past, I do not know if they are "good" as I've never used them, nor do I know if their contact information is up-to-date but you have nothing to lose by emailing them an inquiry.

1)	Rafael Ackerman Tel: (+86) 21 6445 4592 ext. 121 Mobile: (+86) 139 1675 5947 Fax: (+86) 21 6467 0328 Email: [email protected]

2)	Marc Smith, Specialist International Health Insurance Broker. Please feel free to email me - [email protected]


I also refer you to the thread “Thai Medical Insurance” started 18th October 2011, last post by cooked on 21st February 2013, located on page 15 of this forum (at least on my computer).

Use the “search this forum” tab, in the green bar and search “Thai Medical Insurance”.

Good luck in your investigation.


----------



## Newforestcat

It sounds as though you have a confirmed job offer in Thailand already. Have you discussed with your soon-to-be employer regarding health insurance benefits or even recommendations? Most importantly, won't you be required to make any Social Security contributions? If yes, then this could help you with your medical bills. Although I am Thai but have never worked in Thailand or bought any health insurance, so I can't pretend to know more than this. I got married as soon as I graduated from uni. LOL 

As for your arteritis, sadly my husband has had it, too. He even had a knee op which did not seem to work at all. He then tried APOS therapy which is very good but quite expensive (£5000 PA). One thing that you could try in Thailand is to find a good Chinese acupuncturist. 

Please update the post once you have found the answer. I will be grateful as my husband will be in the same boat, although he cannot move to Thailand yet.


----------



## wiltshireyeoman

Hi,
No insurance company will take on the payments for meds if they have knowledge of a condition, if you are heading to Thailand i suggest you find out how much they will cost here cash, or from a doctor, and you need to make sure they stock these items, We have many International hospitals and pharmacy outlets so it will be down to costs. if you tell me what you are getting now i will ask what they cost and are they available over the counter.


----------



## Wayward Wind

wiltshireyeoman said:


> Hi,
> No insurance company will take on the payments for meds if they have knowledge of a condition, if you are heading to Thailand i suggest you find out how much they will cost here cash, or from a doctor, and you need to make sure they stock these items, We have many International hospitals and pharmacy outlets so it will be down to costs. if you tell me what you are getting now i will ask what they cost and are they available over the counter.


That is simply not accurate as concerns US medical insurance policies under the newly implemented ACA, which is why I suggested that the OP search out a policy available in the us which meets the standards of the ACA and also has coverage abroad.


----------



## somtamboo

If you're going to teach at an international school, they will give you health insurance as part of the terms and conditions. Generally it won't cover pre-existing conditions, but I have heard of some cases where you can pay extra and get it.
If you're working for a Thai school, you may get health cover, but it won't be as good. If I were you, I'd contact some brokers before you come and sort it out privately. Good luck.


----------

